# MN Mantis



## tae-kwon-tad (Oct 29, 2008)

http://www.masterginfoonmark.com/

Been looking for a 'real' kung fu school somewhere in state that I can attend. I'm taking Tae Kwon Do, Hapkido and Kumdo right now, just to pass the time, but kung fu is my first love, and I MUST HAVE IT! 

Anywho, just wondering if anyone knows anything about this master/style/school, it's pretty far from where I live so I can't just randomly stop by and check it out...

Thanks!


----------



## Jade Tigress (Oct 29, 2008)

I don't know anything about the instructor on the site or Sifu McSorely, but Gin Foon Mark is good lineage, so if it's truly direct training it should be a good school. (Of course I'm going to say mine is the best, but I guess the Chicago burbs is a little too far for you! lol )


----------



## gblnking (Oct 29, 2008)

A few years ago I trained with a woman at a Wing Chun school, she was also a student of that Mantis school. She had nothing but high praise for the instructors and the training there.


----------



## Rabu (Oct 29, 2008)

JadeTigress attends an excellent school.

If you want an opinion on GM Gin Foon Marks school or the instructor, you certainly could contact Shifu Richard Gamboa in Algonquin Illinois.

Use the link in her signature.

At the same time, seeing is believing.  You should call them or go and see what you can see.

Best of luck!

Rob


----------



## tae-kwon-tad (Nov 1, 2008)

Thanks for the input!

I'll be in the area during the week of Thanksgiving, if their open I might even get a chance to swing by and check it out...either way it still looks like more of my type of style..


----------



## tae-kwon-tad (Nov 1, 2008)

So yeah. I work a night shift, and spend alot of it browsing the web. Took the time to research Master Gin Foon Mark, and wow! If what his site says is true, not only is this authentic Mantis, but he's the Grandmaster etc! Did some MORE digging, and found a number of articles that back it up, so I think my path is set! I was afraid that I would have to move out of state to find a really good teacher, but this will more than do! Thanks for all of your input and help etc, now all I have to do is save up some cash (easier said than done these days right?) and get a place down there!


----------



## DergaSmash (Jul 13, 2009)

I know this is kind of late but by school did demos with that school. I trained under Sifu Steve Salek of the Green Dragon Kung Fu Assoc in Minneapolis. It is a great school.


----------



## Nabakatsu (Aug 29, 2009)

I know this is probably out of place, but what the heck, if anyone is attending this school or is in the area of it and is looking for a training/sparring partner, I'm located in Saint Paul and am a Ebmas Wing Tzun practitioner!


----------

